# Simple ?? Engines and not so simple



## Penguingeoff (Jan 10, 2012)

Last year a young person asked me if he could make a simple engine with only hand tools. Answer, course you can. I had a copy of a design years ago but lost it. Drew another one based on K&S brass tubing. Made one up, it worked and he is now making one. I was thinking later, "How far can you take this hand tool stuff" As it happens quite a way. By machining a Bronze crank bearing for a Master/slave rod connection i came up with a 3 Cylinder (Anzani copy???) and a 5 Cylinder radial. see photo






They are easy to make, but I am going to make a 9 cylinder and also have a lash at a 2 row. Remember the Lead crystal engine of last year??





.

Next post will be the video. Cheers from Tassie


----------



## Penguingeoff (Jan 10, 2012)

As last post, here is the video. First 3 bits, Tubing engines, or as they have been named down here (Stick Insects. we have a bug in Australia that looks like a group of sticks), second bit Elmers steam turbine and pump, Spare set of Idris cylinders converted into a twin Marine engine, O.B.Bolton No5, and last, the glass engine running. Hope you blokes like em, Geoff


----------



## miner49r (Jan 10, 2012)

Geoff.
Very cool machines.


----------



## doubletop (Jan 10, 2012)

Neat; 

I've been wondering where I could use irrigation taps and couplers, I picked up some in the DIY store some time back thinking they may come in useful at some point. We have a club open day coming up soon, that's just what we need for the display engines.

Pete


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Those engines are wonderful demonstrations of what can be done with simple tools, Geoff. Congratulations, and Thanks for your demonstrations of complexity made simple. We tend to exhibit those things that can be done by experienced talented professionals with exceptional skill and equipment as we demonstrate what can be done at the upper end of the hobby / profession. It is good to remember that many enthusiasts, youngsters in particular, want to experience the excitement of success in this craft and need rudimentry examples and modeling by the likes of you. I endorse your efforts and salute you. Ralph


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 11, 2012)

Follow the links on these pages for a number of simple engines, many made with hand tools and odd bits of metal 

http://npmccabe.tripod.com/steam.htm

e.g. coat-hanger engine: 

http://npmccabe.tripod.com/coathngrengn.htm


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Way to go, Mike. Thanks for listing this site featuring simple engines that can be managed by beginners. My kids (and I) will surely jump into some of these as we learn and master rudimentry model building techniques. Do you know of any such sites featuring "simple" IC engines?  Thanks again,  Ralph


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 12, 2012)

Great stuff Mike, and gives me some ideas for things to do with my grandchildren when the come to visit. All my previous thoughts were discarded as being "too complex" or "take too much time" but I can see potential in these engines for things they can make and take home with them.

Jim


----------

